# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Learning, knowledge vis-a-vis Attitude

## sikandar107

When we analyse a person's capability as student, professional or so on, we consider his/her learning ability/knowledge base.  These learning/knowledge base could be through :

1.  Knowledge/Learning --> theoretical --->study---> Mental
2.  Knowledge/Learning --> practical    ---> Practice---->Physical

One questions what if a person has the mental knowledge or physical pract8ce to accomplish an assignment if he/does not work?

Then the answer is, it is the ATTITUDE of a person that brings the above attributes together to take up an assignment and finish it up successfully.

The moral of the Story is - No matter how much knowledge/learning we have, if our Attitude is not positive, the success will desert us !!

----------


## *Saira*

What if a person has an attitude problem?:lils;

----------


## friendlygal786

Attitude definitely comes into play for everything we do..nice post

----------


## sikandar107

Saira - Attitude is an attribute which can be moulded with effective couselling and required training.  The major factor which turns the positive attitude to negative attitude, is demotivation.  This can be for any reason like improper job distribution, unjustified remuneration, lack of competency skill.  In a nutshell, Attitude is a symptom and not a disease.  And if we wish to get rid of the symptom, then we will have to go into the root cause of the symptom and resolve that first.  And once the concerned areas are addressed, Attitude will automatically come to rail.  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

> Attitude definitely comes into play for everything we do..nice post


Thanks friendlygal.   :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

> What if a person has an attitude problem?:lils;


hun.. Attitude problem...  Grrrrrrrrrr... like we have an attitude... chalo ladaiiiiiii shuruuuuuuu ho jayeeeeeeee...

----------


## @sd

rite attitude cumes first

----------


## superdesi

Thanks for sharing

----------


## sikandar107

My pleasure Superdesi !!

----------


## hljmdjrs

I like the idea, cool!

----------


## Tulip

Yeah agreed, nice post Sikandar.

----------


## world

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.

----------


## sikandar107

Gosh.... I had not seen all these appreciating comments yet.... Thank you so much you sweet friends.

----------


## Tulip

You are most welcome  :Wink:

----------

